# Suspect Streamline.



## bikewhorder

I don't know anything about this bike but I could never pull the trigger on repainted frame like this.  Those girls parts make me suspicious this one didn't start out life as a men's frame. And why does the fork look straight but the fender is hard up against the down tube? I could be wrong but....  https://www.ebay.com/itm/255287613681?campid=5335809022


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Heres a reference pic....Back away slowly before they start charging you to look at it.😜


----------



## bikewhorder

Makes me think of this.


----------



## Freqman1

I don’t think it’s going anywhere at that price even if it is real. I’d like to see the serial number on it as well. Jerry Peters is the seller. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER

That's the I'm still attached price


----------



## bikewhorder

Freqman1 said:


> I don’t think it’s going anywhere at that price even if it is real. I’d like to see the serial number on it as well. Jerry Peters is the seller. V/r Shawn



Yes I'm well aware who "39elgin" is. That doesn't make them exempt from being scrutinized.


----------



## saladshooter

Everything he puts up on eBay deserves cross examination!


----------



## vincev

Look closely at the fork.I do think it is slightly bent


----------



## Freqman1

bikewhorder said:


> Yes I'm well aware who "39elgin" is. That doesn't make them exempt from cross examination.



That was a heads up not an endorsement!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Huffman forks love to bend at the top of the crown area where it's concave and the steel is thin, they are also prone to cracking when bending them back. Frame looks legit to me, but even the chainring looks ladies. Question is what is that frame worth?


----------



## mickeyc

No doubt those front legs are bent.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Somebody who hasn't logged in here in years was making "tribute" super streamlines from standard period Huffman men's frames so the serial numbers would look right .  A little digging might turn up his posts about them.


----------



## Beads

OldSkipTooth said:


> Huffman forks love to bend at the top of the crown area where it's concave and the steel is thin, they are also prone to cracking when bending them back. Frame looks legit to me, but even the chainring looks ladies. Question is what is that frame worth?



And those rear fender stays?


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Beads said:


> And those rear fender stays?



What about them?


----------



## Beads

OldSkipTooth said:


> What about them?



Did they even have rear fender stays?


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Beads said:


> Beads said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they even have rear fender stays?
Click to expand...


----------



## stoney

To me the fork on the bike on Ebay doesn't look like the reference picture fork of @SJ_BIKER  post. The curve at the end of the fork where the dropouts are don't look curved enough. Also as @vincev says maybe very slightly bent. I think for those reasons the fender is up against the bar.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

It’s the wrong fork and bent at the top of the fork where the blades and the top meet.


----------



## GTs58

stoney said:


> To me the fork on the bike on Ebay doesn't look like the reference picture fork of @SJ_BIKER  post. The curve at the end of the fork where the dropouts are don't look curved enough. Also as @vincev says maybe very slightly bent. I think for those reasons the fender is up against the bar.




Check out the very vertical head tube on the eBay piece and then the illustration.


----------



## Freqman1

Andrew Gorman said:


> Somebody who hasn't logged in here in years was making "tribute" super streamlines from standard period Huffman men's frames so the serial numbers would look right .  A little digging might turn up his posts about them.



Scott Seymour did a few I believe but not sure if this is one of those. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Yea, the head tube rake looks off, but it’s an illustration so we need an actual bike to check for reference. Also, the eBay bike has a Dayton badge with screws, this may be a bottle cap badge originally?


----------



## Freqman1

Maybe @New Mexico Brant can give us a better side shot of his bike for comparison? V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## stoney

GTs58 said:


> Check out the very vertical head tube on the eBay piece and then the illustration.



Yes, I see it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

I don't see spending 11,000 on a bike but if I did I'd spend it on this one right hur.....


----------



## birdzgarage

Something is up with the head tube beside the steep rake.look how thick it is between the two lower tubes.built up with weld,botched repair or something


----------



## bikebozo

I would sell my 37 for 10,000.00, come and get it


----------



## oskisan

Man $11k is a lot of money to spend and possibly end up with something that is not correct... This is the reason why I like original paint bikes. Although it costs quite a bit more, you can be relatively assured that you have an original bike (or at least a majority of it) and not a knock off.


----------



## biker

Yup. Someone made a bad frame. Headtube angle is wrong, that's why the front wheel hits the frame. Value of some useable parts seat, crank, handlebar, wheels $500 max. Value of frame $0.


----------



## Krakatoa

I don't know if somebody "made" a bad frame but rather just did a bad repair job to an og frame. The steep head angle is consistent with a heavy front end impact which essentially is going to bend all three main tubes and the head tube down. There probably was some attendant damage at the joins between the three main tubes and head tube and that's why you see a thick over braze in the lower opening. It's expensive, difficult and involved to correct a frame with these kind of issues but it can be done. 

The bladed to fork is period correct 1936 or before, but from another non truss rod equipped model. A few others here are more knowledgeable but I believe this frame style was offered only 36 and 37 with some variations within those years.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I compare seat tube angle to head tube angle using a square to gauge.  Perspective is a little higher on the ebay bike which exaggerates the difference but they should still be comparable.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I can use a square to gauge the forks also.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Huffman Streamline frames were also made in 1938…


----------



## PCHiggin

Freqman1 said:


> I don’t think it’s going anywhere at that price even if it is real. I’d like to see the serial number on it as well. Jerry Peters is the seller. V/r Shawn



Lol!! Buyer beware


----------



## bikebozo

I bet the Jerry's would sell a complete nice example if there was a serious client


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bikebozo said:


> I bet the Jerry's would sell a complete nice example if there was a serious client



At what price Walter?  Does he have a complete original one available?  I know there are a few guys out there who would love to get one.


----------



## bikebozo

I will ask him


----------



## CWCMAN

Jerry does not sell the good stuff.


----------



## CWCMAN

Jerry 810-798-3158 
They love to talk though..


----------



## Freqman1

bikebozo said:


> I bet the Jerry's would sell a complete nice example if there was a serious client



I didn’t see a complete example when I was up there. V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan

New Mexico Brant said:


> At what price Walter?  Does he have a complete original one available?  I know there are a few guys out there who would love to get one.



Brant: count me in as one of those "few guys"...


----------



## Nashman

vincev said:


> Look closely at the fork.I do think it is slightly bent



Bent for sure.


----------



## Tuxguy66

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know anything about this bike but I could never pull the trigger on repainted frame like this.  Those girls parts make me suspicious this one didn't start out life as a men's frame. And why does the fork look straight but the fender is hard up against the down tube? I could be wrong but....  https://www.ebay.com/itm/255287613681?campid=5335809022
> 
> View attachment 1530840



Fork definitely bent. Don't dig the new paint being "mismatched" with old. Just doesn't feel right.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Beads said:


> Did they even have rear fender stays?



Nope, look at the pix...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

New Mexico Brant said:


> At what price Walter?  Does he have a complete original one available?  I know there are a few guys out there who would love to get one.



For $11,000? They must be Freakin crazy....


----------



## Freqman1

razinhellcustomz said:


> For $11,000? They must be Freakin crazy....



I think $11k would be a decent deal for a nice, original bike. You can count the number of original bikes on one hand and have fingers left over. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker

Wow, lots of bidders on this one. NOT! Can't fool the people.


----------



## kreika

Wait the Jerry’s have been on eBay forever and only have 573 feedback? Hmm….I guess when you shoot for the moon on your prices you stay on the earth a lot. 🤣


----------

